# MRE's best place to get them?



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

was wondering where the BEST place to get MRE's is i think i found them for 12 bucks a piece for civilian MRE's


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

If i'm not mistaken General Jim's in Clare had them for 8 dollars a piece. I know on their site they show the box's of 12 MRE's for 80 dollars. I'm pretty sure they are the military version though.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Joe's Army Navy Surplus in Waterford has them. They do have a web site you could order them from. They show a case of 12 for $84 so they're only $7 that way. I can't imagine shipping would be too bad. Here's a link...

http://www.joesarmynavyonline.com/servlet/Detail?no=6893

John


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Enlist!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

bronc72 said:


> Enlist!


:lol:

http://windowshut.com/category/windows-7-themes


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Everything that you'll ever want to know about the MRE!

How old are they?
Where's the best place to buy?
What's the average going rate?
What meals are in Menu, Case "A" or Menu, Case "B".
What's the difference between the packing date and inspection date?
Are they the same ones issued to our Military or cheap knock offs?
Has it been stored in a climate controlled environment?
Has there been a recall on certain components?
If it says "US Government Propriety. Commercial Resale Is Unlawful" why can I buy them on line?

You'll find all that and more here...http://www.mreinfo.com/

As for where to buy, I go to Ebay. Always purchase by the unopened case and only if you can clearly see the red environment indicator! 

Mitch


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

They have them at www.sportsmansguide.com they sell for $40 a dozen.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

7iron said:


> They have them at www.sportsmansguide.com they sell for $40 a dozen.


They also have the 56 ($108) and 84 ($162) meal paks, 25 year shelf life.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=789339
I saw these a while back on an order direct site but they were 8-10 weeks behind in shipping.


----------



## DaGuy (Jan 13, 2011)

Cheaperthandirt has 12 pk case with heater for $69.97: http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/MRE865-1.html


----------

